# Winding down the day...



## AnnaMarie (Feb 18, 2014)

The proper way to unwind after a day of experimenting in soap making....hot cocoa and peppermint schnapps!


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 18, 2014)

_Raises a mug of Egyptian licorice mint tea with a splash of rum_


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers! (rhubarb infused vodka in lemonaid)


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 25, 2014)

You know, I see a good thread coming out of this! Favorite unwind drinks :-D


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2014)

Chocolate milk.  

I know, I know.  But it works.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 25, 2014)

Always a diet Pepsi!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

AnnaMarie that looks seriously delicious.  Some tasty sounding beverages there and I'm jelly. Pepsi Girl, I was like whoooaaa, totally blindsided with the diet Pepsi. Figured you for a coke fan.

 I have water .  It's tank water too. Not sure how the water filter is anymore. Think it's due. Might be water with a twist of bird poop. Trade some water for some hot cocoa and peppermint schnapps?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 26, 2014)

Mmmmm....tank water with a twist of bird poop. Gee, it's hard to turn that down :sick::sick:   I think I'll stick with cocoa and schnapps, but I'd love to share with you Derpina :smile:


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

Water for me too, though I do have a bit of Arizona Green Tea left from earlier. I really hate the tap water here. But I always forget to buy bottled when at the store. At home my roommate and I share these giant 5 gallon bottles that get refilled with reverse osmosis water.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 26, 2014)

Tonight it is Good Earth tea for me (no spirits)


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> AnnaMarie that looks seriously delicious.  Some tasty sounding beverages there and I'm jelly. Pepsi Girl, I was like whoooaaa, totally blindsided with the diet Pepsi. Figured you for a coke fan.
> 
> I have water .  It's tank water too. Not sure how the water filter is anymore. Think it's due. Might be water with a twist of bird poop. Trade some water for some hot cocoa and peppermint schnapps?



At our house it would be grass bugs in the water not only do they flavor the water they add a delightful crunchiness to it as well

PS coke:thumbdown:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> At our house it would be grass bugs in the water not only do they flavor the water they add a delightful crunchiness to it as well
> 
> PS coke:thumbdown:



Just think of the free protein!  My dogs crunch on Christmas beetles in the back yard every summer.  Sounds like their eating a packet of chips.  Really creates a relaxing atmosphere. 

 *PS I'm a Pepsi drinker too (when I'm not drinking bird poop infused water).


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2014)

Much prefer Pepsi although I have to admit MCDonald's definitely has good cokes.  
Hmm, maybe a poll, coke or pepsi?


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:
			
		

> AnnaMarie that looks seriously  delicious.  Some tasty sounding beverages there and I'm jelly. Pepsi  Girl, I was like whoooaaa, totally blindsided with the diet Pepsi.  Figured you for a coke fan.


Oh man, that actually took me a minute hahaha. 

Eww, down on both coke and pepsi. I can't drink cola, never could its always made me sick. I used to love Dr Pepper. I rarely drink soda though, and these days if I do it seems to be AW root beer.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 26, 2014)

Diet Dr Pepper is my poison of choice. It used to be Dr Pepper, but then I started drinking the diet when I was on a diet in high school with one can of regular as treat... But then I stopped drinking the the regular for financial reasons when I was in college, and after a few months of diet only, I couldn't stand the taste of HFCS in US sodas. Now I'll have sodas made with cane sugar on rare occasions, but I can always taste it if I'm handed a regular soda instead of diet. 

I wish I could kick the diet soda habit, but I just don't have anything calorie-free to really replace it. (And yes, I've tried nearly everything. Not looking for suggestions. lol)

But as far as a yummy drink to unwind with... Hot chocolate, baby. lol I have my own mix that I use. And if I have some homemade marshmallows, even better!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 26, 2014)

I am going to be a rebel here and say I am a Coke Zero drinker, but not to wind down. I would much rather have the hot cocoa with schnapps, mint extract or marshmallows...but my real weakness is coffee. Give me coffee morning, noon and night.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 27, 2014)

Coffee rocks Jules! Peet's brand is my favorite- but not to unwind


----------



## green soap (Feb 27, 2014)

A minneola mojito!  we must have around a thousand pounds of them...


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 27, 2014)

green soap said:


> A minneola mojito!  we must have around a thousand pounds of them...



That looks fabulous! I love mojitos! I don't suppose you'd share the recipe pretty please???


----------



## green soap (Feb 27, 2014)

AnnaMarie said:


> That looks fabulous! I love mojitos! I don't suppose you'd share the recipe pretty please???



Pick 6 fresh mint leaves, put 1 tsp granulated sugar (I used coconut sugar) and crush the leaves and sugar together. This will release the spearmint oils. Cut a piece of minneola rind and twist to release the citrus essential oil. Add juice of 4 minneolas, 1 1/2 oz rum of choice, and some ice cubes. Enjoy!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 27, 2014)

green soap said:


> Pick 6 fresh mint leaves, put 1 tsp granulated sugar (I used coconut sugar) and crush the leaves and sugar together. This will release the spearmint oils. Cut a piece of minneola rind and twist to release the citrus essential oil. Add juice of 4 minneolas, 1 1/2 oz rum of choice, and some ice cubes. Enjoy!



Thank you!:wave::wave:


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm going to have to try that minneola Mojito recipe too  
And rhubarb-infused vodka? Um, yes! Some of my favorite infusions are thyme-infused gin (then add blueberry or blackberry anything) and rose petal-infused gin (for rose gimlets). This summer I experimented with a lot of homemade simple syrups...fresh orange and cinnamon, and fresh marjoram and cucumber were really good. 

Tonight, I wound down with hot cocoa and amaretto


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2014)

I will have to try the mojito! That sounds really interesting!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 27, 2014)

Annamarie - Peets is definitely amazing but surely not a wind down coffee! LOL!

And that mojito... Oh man, mojitos are my fav adult beverage and that looks to die for.


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

I used to love coffee, until I got an ulcer. Now I rarely have it. Was about once a year at holidays with relatives really high quality coffee. Now its been a few years. 

I've always been a tea drinker as well, and tea came first with british heritage. So I'll never give that up. I'm such a tea snob though, my boyfriend makes fun of me because I have a little tea tin and use my own tea at restaurants.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone has a fabulous recipe for a hot buttered rum??? Or any other super great, cold weather, wind down drink.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 1, 2014)

You can't lose with Emeril Legasse 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/hot-buttered-rum-cocktail-recipe.html


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 1, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> You can't lose with Emeril Legasse
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/hot-buttered-rum-cocktail-recipe.html



Lol! No you can't :-D. Thank you for the link!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 5, 2014)

A glass of Italian prosecco before dinner.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

I am having dessert! Chocolate brownie with Vanilla ice cream!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok Khanjari, that looks really good right now! Looooovvvvee brownies- yummy!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

I am in love with it, AnnMarie! 

These are so soft and delicious but I am trying to be nice so only had half a piece!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 15, 2014)

Surfing the soap forum while sipping an Irish coffee (sorry, no pics)....


----------

